

It's time for our own crowdfunding law - gavinballard
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/commentary-time-crowdfunding-law/

======
gbelote
It is unfortunate that the SEC is moving slowly with this.

One thing to be careful with state law is that you still need to be mindful of
general solicitation regulations. Right now it's illegal to publicly announce
that you're actively raising money. If leaked to the press it could shut down
your whole round, perhaps worse.

But state law without general solicitation can still be useful - at Wefunder
we raised a crowd round from accredited and unaccredited investors on our
platform using blue sky law. It's not for every company and comes with a few
awkward restrictions, like only being able to accept investors in certain
states and having investor limits. If anyone's interested in doing something
similar, we talk about it on our blog [1] and are happy to share our legal
docs which are VC friendly (for if/when you get to that Series A).

[1] <https://wefunder.com/post/16-how-to-legally-crowd-invest-now>

~~~
joewallin
helpful comment. thanks Gavin.

------
n3rdy
This isn't about protecting investors from losing money, this is about raising
an artificial barrier to entry for smaller start-ups.

